# New "Bridge" in Boulder Creek (A.K.A., free ladder)



## Marc (Feb 12, 2007)

Was on the bike path heading up canyon on Thursday and found this handy bridge about 1.8 miles up from 6th street. First come first serve free ladder as I see it. Someone put some time into this, and more interestingly, thought it was the right thing to do. Anyone have any ideas who created this? Smart fellers I'd like to buy a beer one day...


----------



## jaffy (Feb 4, 2004)

My guess would be climbers who didn't think about the potential problem it'd cause boaters. Anything on the other side worth climbing?

I'd pull it out of the river and leave a note on it explaining why.


----------

